# Lake St. Clair fans push to make it sixth Great Lake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Let the debate begin, Yes/No?

Lake St. Clair fans push to make it sixth Great Lake

They cite its key economic, ecological roles; selection would mean millions for cleanup

http://www.detnews.com/2002/metro/0210/03/a01-603302.htm


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Makes more sense than Lake Champlain...... remember that mess????

Steve


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Do I consider Lake St. Clair to be a great lake? No
Its just a wide spot in the river.

Would I support this if it meant $$ for clean up and new regulations to stop the dumping of pollutants and sewage?

You bet.


----------

